# great day fishing



## sand crab (Nov 6, 2007)

Went out to okaloosa island on wednesday to try our luck fishing after the cold snap we had. sea was flat bit chilly. sand fleas were small 1/4 inch. but did the trick. The pomps were moving up and down the beach. The first fish on at 9:00 by 10:00 had 6 on the beach. around 11:00 caught4 more in 2 minutes 1 double 3 singles Best day of the season. bare hook worked the best today. fished by the big dunes.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Good job Sand Crab, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

bare hook, without bait at all? Your right that wasa great day fishing good job!:bowdown


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe he means no beads.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Great catch! Looks like you had a productive trip! haha


----------



## sand crab (Nov 6, 2007)

sorry no beads plain hook and sand flea.


----------



## joe(Team Miss Emily) (Feb 3, 2008)

good job, welcome


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch there. Do you ever have more luck with the beads than you do without them? Thanks for the report and Welcome!


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

:clapNice catch sand crab.:letsdrink Thankds for the report and pics. keep em coming.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I've always had better luck with no beads on a calm day. Guess the bead spooks them when its clear. When there's surf, the beads help'em find it, and the flea just gives them lunch. Us too!


----------

